# Photo Contest Title Poll for Sept, Oct, Nov and Dec



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

My apologies for the delay in organising and posting this poll. Thank you to the Panel Members for their help, your time is much appreciated.

Please use the Poll to vote on the themes you would like for Sept, October, November and December.

You may vote for several themes.

It has been noted by some Panel members, that the Texas themes limit the opportunity for contestants living outside Texas. Please be aware of this when you vote and also make allowances for voting particular topics at the 'right' time of year. i.e. Texas Fall Colours.

The top four themes will become the next four month's topics.

This poll is open for five (5) days only, again, my apologies for the short notice.

Happy Voting!

rosesm



Thanks for voting!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

ah, if you do something daft like i just did and voted for less than 4 topics, send me a PM and i'll do a manual tally of votes combined with this poll in 5 days time.

rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

just a reminder, if you haven't voted for the next four months' themes yet, there is only a day left to do so.

rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

the poll is now closed. with the added in votes that were missing, here's how the themes fall...


September - Transportation

October - Wildlife

November - Landscapes

December - Downtown


my apologies for the delay.


enjoy the contests! 


rosesm


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

so are you taking photos now for Sep?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Terry, do you mean you have already got a photo relating to September's theme of Transportation, or do you mean am I Out There with my camera?


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

yep, got a September's theme picture of Transportation already, course it was taken "last year" but its a picture i'll keep for a long time, even made a xmas card one time to some buddys out of it.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome.  i can't wait to see it!

Rusty will put up a thread when he has time and from then on anyone can send him their contest entries.

rosesm


----------

